# The Marmite Thread



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

We all know the saying "It's a bit Marmite".....meaning either you like it or you hate it....and I must apologise to our Antipodean friends here.....we're not talking about your sad apology of a rip off "Vegimite" here....this is the real deal....

Tonight I got the 'munchies'....and I fancied Marmite on toast because I knew it would hit the spot. What do you fancy when the craving hits? I hope this will stay Marmite oriented, but would love to see everyone's secret craving....I hope these pics will get the Marmite lovers racing to reply.....

Straight out of the Dualit....well it has to be, doesn't it?.....there is no other toaster......










Mmmmmmm...just waiting....










The butter is spread......just awaiting that special extra....(Christ....this sounds like 'Fifty shades of Grey')










The 'special' addition....










Aaaah....the seductive knife full...










...and enjoy....


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

cheese sandwich and marmite - thick slices of white bread, strongest chedder possible and a good slap of marmite.

might need a glass of cold milk to help it go down... :man_in_love:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome! I am a big marmite fan, love the stuff. Even mixed with boiling water as a hot drink...

I used to have a housemate who was also a big fan: he used to pre-mix the butter and marmite to achieve an even spread. I prefer your approach, Rog, as less of a mix means you get the occasional buttery bit or very marmitey bit. Yum!

I have an addition that some may see as heresy: an additional layer of cream cheese to toast, butter and marmite (ie Philadelphia): juxtaposes the tart, salty savouriness of the marmite with the creamy texture of the cheese. Or for an alternative twist, marmite on a hot, buttered crumpet.

Nice!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

apm101 said:


> Awesome! I am a big marmite fan, love the stuff. Even mixed with boiling water as a hot drink...
> 
> I used to have a housemate who was also a big fan: he used to pre-mix the butter and marmite to achieve an even spread. I prefer your approach, Rog, as less of a mix means you get the occasional buttery bit or very marmitey bit. Yum!
> 
> ...


Sounds good Alex....I must try that.....


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Toast, butter, scrambled egg and Marmite on the top....... :man_in_love:


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

I also think butter tastes better out of a butter dish like the one you have. I bet it's really easy to spread and tastes great. Mmm, starting to get the munchies myself...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

artistmike said:


> Toast, butter, scrambled egg and Marmite on the top....... :man_in_love:


[email protected] hell...this threads only been on for about 10 minutes, and I've nearly got a recipe book full to try ......well two..... :blush2:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Just had the Sunday night munchies myself, Roger. Hot crumpets, butter, Marmite. Perfect :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

The recipes prove a culinary fact, I suspect: All food is enhanced by the addition of Marmite 

My contribution: baked beans on Marmited toast.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Draygo said:


> My contribution: baked beans on Marmited toast.


I shall be trying that this week......


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

As a Dutchman I was raised on sweeter things on toast, like hagelslag (chocolate sprinkles) applestroop (a sort of apple flavoured sweet syrup kind of topping that looks like marmite) and Nutella, my first encounter with marmite was not until I was about 8/9 and staying at a friends house, being a fan of applestroop and Nutella when the marmite was placed on the table I assumed my normal spreading technique and covered my toast in it took one massive bite and have been scared for life! I can't even eat twiglets!!

So to answer your question, two slices of seeded batch toast, a smidge of olive oil on each a slice of mature cheddar then evenly sprinkle oregano, powered cumin and paprika (don't go mental with the last two just a sprinkling) then splash some L&P Worcester sauce on it (it has to be L&P others don't taste right) and pop that puppy under a grill till melted and amazing, sounds like a lot of work but once you have all the bits this hot snack can be done in minutes for some added adventure a slice of smoked Brunswick ham

Night all


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

no8yogi said:


> As a Dutchman I was raised on sweeter things on toast, like hagelslag (chocolate sprinkles) applestroop (a sort of apple flavoured sweet syrup kind of topping that looks like marmite) and Nutella, my first encounter with marmite was not until I was about 8/9 and staying at a friends house, being a fan of applestroop and Nutella when the marmite was placed on the table I assumed my normal spreading technique and covered my toast in it took one massive bite and have been scared for life! I can't even eat twiglets!!
> 
> So to answer your question, two slices of seeded batch toast, a smidge of olive oil on each a slice of mature cheddar then evenly sprinkle oregano, powered cumin and paprika (don't go mental with the last two just a sprinkling) then splash some L&P Worcester sauce on it (it has to be L&P others don't taste right) and pop that puppy under a grill till melted and amazing, sounds like a lot of work but once you have all the bits this hot snack can be done in minutes for some added adventure a slice of smoked Brunswick ham
> 
> Night all


Now that sounds nice, Yogi...and I must give it a try. One of my favourites when we go to Portugal or Spain...and this doesn't involve Marmite....

is fresh tomato slices, onion and a sprinkling of olive oil (which replaces the butter) on toast......we only ever eat it over there.....why don't we do it when we come home....?  .....Must be a holiday thing.....?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Who remembers 'Virol'.....a sweet, sticky yeast extract doled out by mums in the early 60s...I remember it fondly, and would love to have another teaspoon now...just to remember that lovely taste..

.









...not too sure I want to remember this though.....oooh!...paper cuts and a sore @r$e......and no...it wasn't tissue as it procaims on the packaging....more like grease proof paper which just smeared............


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

My other half likes bovril on toast - cheap white sliced too. Minging.


----------



## Mickydoos (Mar 10, 2014)

apm101 said:


> I have an addition that some may see as heresy: an additional layer of cream cheese to toast, butter and marmite (ie Philadelphia): juxtaposes the tart, salty savouriness of the marmite with the creamy texture of the cheese.


See I have cream cheese (laughing cow works best for me) and marmite sarnies. Makes for good lunches.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Just had my breakfast, 2 marmite sarnies and a cup of mid like coffee, keep me going until ten o clock lol


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Mickydoos said:


> apm101 said:
> 
> 
> > I have an addition that some may see as heresy: an additional layer of cream cheese to toast, butter and marmite (ie Philadelphia): juxtaposes the tart, salty savouriness of the marmite with the creamy texture of the cheese.
> ...


Marmite and Philladelphia cheese for me.

Marmite, Philladelphia and hula-hoop white bread sandwiches are the best. You have to stand all the hula-hoops on their sides before closing the sandwich and smack the sandwich flat to break all the hoops though, or the texture is all wrong.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

A bacon sandwich, made with white bread, Anchor butter. lots of good bacon, cooked almost crispy, and tomato sauce, is one of the world's culinary delights...

Brown sauce is acceptable. But a bit weird. Like Marmite.

I was a vegetarian for eight years and the BS genuinely the single thing that tempted me.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Who. Me? said:


> Mickydoos said:
> 
> 
> > apm101 said:
> ...


Yes yes!

I will be trying that one.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Marmite and a spoon is all you need!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

chris l said:


> A bacon sandwich, made with white bread, Anchor butter. lots of good bacon, cooked almost crispy is one of the world's culinary delights...


Correct 

It's about all I eat at the weekend although I don't mind Brown Sauce as well or a nice crispy fried egg thrown on top on toasted white bread, has to be HP though even if they have changed the flavour a bit.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

On toast or oatcakes with cheese (either vegetarian or soya) & Branston pickle :drool:


----------



## Cats are nice (Feb 12, 2009)

From your photographs I deduce that you don't have any cats...



Roger the Dodger said:


>


... unless, of course, you have flying cats who don't leave paw prints on the worktop :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

or shed Marmite seeking fur :lol:


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Crust of fresh white bloomer (doorstop portion), slathered with butter, generous covering of Marmite, topped off with HP brown sauce â€" accompanied by a nice, piping hot mug of tea. Ahhhhhhh. :chef:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Just had a quick bite toast marmite beans on top then mature cheddar cheese , Woaster sauce under the grill uuummmmm


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Roger

I really am surprised that no one has mentioned Marmite and Peanut Butter on toast

S'been my breakfast for more years than I care to remember 

Chris


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

White bread, Tickler and Mrs Geeta's hot mango chutney; grate the cheese, combine with the chutney, spread thickly on the bread and place in your George Foreman grilling machine. I defy anyone to make a better toastie.

Breakfast treat, half Marmite and half Bovril on about four slices of toasted white, cut into halves and jumbled up, a sort of toast Russian roulette!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

a6cjn said:


> Hi Roger
> 
> I really am surprised that no one has mentioned Marmite and Peanut Butter on toast
> 
> ...


Blimey. I like both but have never considered them together. But as I said earlier in the thread, everything's improved by Marmite... So I'm going to give it a go some time very soon.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry can't do marmite, but I'm partial to a pickled onion sandwich when needing a snack. Preferably home made, but if not, Garners.

I too love a bacon sarnie, but not with ketchup - HP sauce only for me and fried onions go well in a bacon sarnie.


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Marmite on toast with mashed up baked beans on top! Get a potato masher and mash those beans until they turn into a thick paste, then spread it on top.....great stuff!!!! :yes:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Caller said:


> Sorry can't do marmite, but I'm partial to a pickled onion sandwich when needing a snack. Preferably home made, but if not, Garners.
> 
> I too love a bacon sarnie, but not with ketchup - HP sauce only for me and fried onions go well in a bacon sarnie.


Right put him in the stock,s I carnt do marmite no no no lol


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

a6cjn said:


> Hi Roger
> 
> I really am surprised that no one has mentioned Marmite and Peanut Butter on toast
> 
> ...


Hi, Chris....great to hear from you again after all this time. That sounds like a magical combo which I'll have to try. Must say that I'm a great fan of the American 'Peanut butter and jelly'...(translated means peanut butter and orange marmalade...if you've not tried it, I know it sounds a bit dubuious, but just try it once...the flavours really complement each other.)


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

What's a "Marmite" (this from a Yank)...?


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> What's a "Marmite" (this from a Yank)...?


It's a growing-up spread that you never grow out of.

Or, if you prefer the honest answer, it's brewer's yeast and salt.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Who. Me? said:


> Or, if you prefer the honest answer, it's brewer's yeast and salt.


...with added salt


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> What's a "Marmite" (this from a Yank)...?


Don't tell me you can't get this over there, Robert....if that's the case, I'm not coming over! :lol:










....and you spread it on toast.....or use it to flavour soups and stews.....


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry, Roger..., You'll just have to bring some with you.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Sorry, Roger..., You'll just have to bring some with you.


I'm sure Adam Richman (Man v Food.....I love this show....you guys are completely nuts when it comes to food!) will know where to find some......


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I ought to report that I tried the Marmite under peanut butter this morning, and...

:thumbup:

Don't question why; just enjoy.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Draygo said:


> I ought to report that I tried the Marmite under peanut butter this morning, and...
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Don't question why; just enjoy.


Buying some PB this weekend.....and some 'Golden Shred'...if I don't like the PB and Marmite, I can always fall back on the 'PB and Jelly'


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Some disgusting sounding sandwich combos going on here. To be fair I've never tasted either Marmite or PB, bizarrely they are a couple of a few things I just decided I wouldn't like so never tried them. Olives are another thing I don't like but have never tried.

Anyway on that note I'm going to drag Big M out of bed to get the bacon sarnies going for breakfast.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Buying some PB this weekend.....and some 'Golden Shred'...if I don't like the PB and Marmite, I can always fall back on the 'PB and Jelly'


Treat yourself to some ginger marmalade, Roger - instead of normal stuff on PB - it was a childhood treat and is an excellent upgrade (although OT as Marmite not involved!)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


>


I think he's just watching you to see if you're going to have the heart-attack now, or later....


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Olives are another thing I don't like but have never tried...........
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I have and they are deffo an aquired taste........and I haven't aquired it yet.....I still think they're vile.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

artistmike said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


:lol: :lol:

Bill was just waiting for his share, he always gets a few scraps from my plate or a bit of my bacon & egg sandwich.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Tried the Marmite and PB thing today and found a new flavour sensation (as Peter Kaye would say).....that was lovely.....but, while in Tescos yesterday, I saw a new product....Cashew nut butter....bought some....tried it with Marmite.....even better!


----------

